# Italien Lago Superiore



## Turtle82 (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Liebe Boardies,
wir fahren im September zum Lago Superior. Wir möchten dort gerne auf Wels und Karpfen fischen. Kann mir jemand Tipps zum Welsfischen geben (soll der Hauptfisch werden)? Mich würde Interessieren welch Fische man dort am besten als Köder nimmt, welche Montagen, etc... Wie sieht es dort sonst mit Fisch aus Zander, Barsch, etc..?

Würde sich auch das Fischen am Lago die Mezzo lohnen? Darüber habe ich noch nicht viel gefunden.

Danke für Eure Antworten 
Gruß
Turtle82


----------



## mario10 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Italien Lago Superiore*

hallo,

ich fahr im august an den lago.

köfi? was halt so hergeht #6
montagen? knochen, kran, u-pose (abspannen ist verboten)

neben welsen und karpfen gibts im lago noch schwarzbarsche, hecht und vereinzelt zander

als köfis schwimmen brassen und karauschen im lago rum 


willst du über ein camp an den lago?


----------



## Turtle82 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Italien Lago Superiore*

Hallo mario10,
so wie es bis jetzt aussieht fahren wir ohne Camp an den Lago. Schade das abspannen nicht erlaubt ist. Wie sieht es dort mit lebenden Köfi aus? Bin das erste Mal auf Wels in Italien.
Gibt es sonst noch etwas zu beachten? 

Gruß 
Turtle82


----------



## mario10 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Italien Lago Superiore*

Hallo,

Lebender Köfi ist erlaubt. 
Karpfen als Köfi nur erlaubt wenn du ihn gekauft hast und noch die Rechnung hast!!!



Am Lago warten so einige Regeln auf dich wie z.B.

- Zeltverbot (nur Brolly oder Schirmzelte, muss am Tag aber abgebaut werden)

- Futtermenge auf 2,5 Kilo pro Tag und Mann begrenzt

- Nachtfahrverbot mit dem Boot

- Boote (auch Schlauchboote, oder ferngesteuerte Futterboote) dürfen weder zum Ruten auslegen noch zum anfüttern verwendet werden.

- Echolot WÄHREND der Fischerei nicht erlaubt

- Schnüre müssen abgesenkt werden um die Ausflugsboote nicht zu stören

Ausflugsboote:
http://www.neckarwaller.de/images/stories/lamatto/lago/touristenboot800.jpg

- etc.



Also ich kann dir nur raten über das Camp zu fahren. Die können dir bei Schwierigkeiten mit den Kontrolletis immer helfen.

Schau mal auf die Homepage von La Motta

http://www.wallercamp.de/unterkunft.php


Kontrollen sollen sehr streng sein!!!
Regeln sind sehr streng, das es sich hierbei um eine absoluten Naturschutzgebiet handelt.


----------



## Turtle82 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Italien Lago Superiore*

Hallo,
das sind ja Vorschriften über Vorschriften dachte das wäre in Deutschland nur so ;-)
Aber wenn man die Vorschriften kennt und beherzigt kann einen ja eigentlich nicht viel passieren.
Die Karauschen kann man aber als Köder nutzen oder?
Das mit dem Absenken der Schnur ist eine gute Idee, ist der Bootsverkehr denn so heftig?
Hoffentlich finden wir auch ein paar gute Stellen. 

Gruß 
Turtle82


----------



## mario10 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Italien Lago Superiore*

Hallo,

Karauschen sind erlaubt #6

Es fahren halt viele so Ausflugsboote und das jeden Tag und die nehmen keine Rücksicht auf deine Montage.

Wenn du nicht absenkst und ein Boot steuert in deine Montage -> |director:|splat:

Wirst schon nen Platz finden zum Waller ärgern


----------



## nostradamus (5. März 2011)

*AW: Italien Lago Superiore*

Hallo,

was ist aus eurem Lago Tripp geworden? wie habt ihr gefischt etc.

gruß


----------



## mario10 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Italien Lago Superiore*

hallo,

hatten eine relativ schlechte woche. zwei waller konnten wir trotzdem fangen

1,42 und 1,56


was war bei euch los?


----------

